# [S] No puedo leer DVDs y que soft usar para grabar CD/DVD

## nachopro

Bueno, aprovecho para matar dos pájaros de un tiro.

Vengo de ubuntu y el pasado Sábado instalé Gentoo con XFCE4.

La verdad es que vengo bastante bien  :Very Happy:  Pero ando buscando un lindo soft GTK para grabar cds/dvds y no encuentro mucho.

El Xfburn sólo me permite manejar CDs. K3b es muy pesado para mi gusto y no encuentré el Brasero de Gnome en el Portage  :Sad: 

A esto se le suma que hoy intenté leer DVDs (tanto de películas como de datos) y me dice que no puede ser montado:

Cuando le hago doble click al ícono que aparece en el escritorio para montar la unidad de cd me dice 

```
mount: unknown filesystem type 'audo'
```

Debo instalar algo??

Muchas graciasLast edited by nachopro on Tue Apr 22, 2008 6:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esculapio

Revisa tu /etc/fstab en la columna de filesystem que la linea del cd diga "auto". En verdad es que creo que no se monta mas desde alli y los escritorios ya traen algo que hace el trabajo como udev, hal, etc.  Probá comentando con # la linea para ver si tenes algun automount funcionando, sino podes instalar alguno o usar la linea del archivo.

----------

## nachopro

A ver si esto ayuda:

http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/166/gentoonomontazg5.jpg

Con respecto al /etc/fstab, aquí lo dejo:

```
/dev/hda1      /      ext3      defaults,noatime   1 2

/dev/hda3      /home      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/hda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   audo      noauto,ro,user   0 0
```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## esculapio

Si, edita como root 

```
nano -w /etc/fstab
```

```
/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   audo      noauto,ro,user   0 0
```

 debe ser 

```
/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro,user   0 0
```

O comenta la linea con # a ver que pasa, si tenes algun automount andando es mejor. Por lo otro sin dudas instala k3b que es un quemador en serio.

----------

## nachopro

Esculapio! mil gracias... jaja, decía audo en lugar de auto... en la vida me iba a dar cuenta.

Se ve que lo escribí mal al instalar gentoo  :Sad: 

de primerísima calidad... puedo ver dvds y todo! mil gracias!

con respecto a k3b.. no sé.. no tengo nada qt en mi escritorio... bah, miento... el mplayer te instala unas qt   :Embarassed: 

pero bueno, necesito hacers backups  :Sad: 

----------

## esculapio

D nada, más rapido te salga todo bien, mejor. Y salir de ubuntu es progresar  :Wink: 

----------

## ekz

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> con respecto a k3b.. no sé.. no tengo nada qt en mi escritorio... bah, miento... el mplayer te instala unas qt  
> 
> 

 

Que yo sepa mplayer no instala nada de Qt   :Shocked: , al menos que hayas instalado el frontend smplayer (o que te estés refiriendo a quicktime)...

Por lo del quemador de CDs/DVDs, yo tengo brasero (si está en el árbol de portage) y k3b, brasero a veces se queja de que inserte un disco de mayor capacidad cuando hago copias 1:1, en esos casos uso k3b, jeje. 

```
ekz@localhost ~ $ eix brasero

[I] app-cdr/brasero

     Available versions:  0.6.1 ~0.6.1-r1 ~0.6.90-r1 ~0.7.0 ~0.7.1

     Installed versions:  0.6.1  

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/brasero

     Description:         Brasero (aka Bonfire) is yet another application to burn CD/DVD for the gnome desktop.
```

También citando a nuestro querido i92: "Si te limitas a un solo toolkit (gtk/qt), te estarás limitando a usar la mitad de los programas existentes para gnu/linux"  :Smile: 

(Y no faltará el más purista que quema sus CDs a puros comandos en consola   :Very Happy:  )

Saludos

----------

## nachopro

En realidad el mplayer me instaló unas librerías que son de qt pero nada de entorno qt (por ejemplo, cuando voy a abrir un archivo el navegador no es de gtk, es qt al estilo KDE.

Pasa que estoy malacostumbrado a debian/ubuntu que te instala 24234 cosas que uno no quiere y eso me tiene histérico jaja. Por eso más que nada.

y tienen razón.... a por K3B  :Very Happy: 

Gracias chicos por su ayuda, espero poder estar brindándola en poco tiempo.... para dar antes hay que recibir  :Very Happy:   :Razz: 

----------

## i92guboj

Alguna gente prefiere usar graveman para gtk, que es más simple. Aunque yo lo probé hace años ya y no se como está ahora mismo ni si tiene soporte para dvd (imagino que a estas alturas si).

----------

## diegoto

Yo estoy utilizando Brasero 0.7.1 y anda excelente, muchos años use K3B ya que utilizaba KDE y me gustaba tener todo en armonía asi que utilizaba librerías QT solamente, ahora que utilizo Gnome "intento" utilizar programas basados en librerías GTK.

Grabación DVD/CD : Brasero 0.7.1

Reproductor mp3: Listen 0.5 o Rytmobox

Video: Totem / mplayer consola / VLC

Torrent: Deluge 0.5.8.9

Editor texto rapido: gedit (extraño Kate  :Sad:  aunque debes en cuando lo uso.. jiji)

MSN / Yahoo: Pidgin 2.4.1

Saludos

----------

## sefirotsama

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> Esculapio! mil gracias... jaja, decía audo en lugar de auto... en la vida me iba a dar cuenta.
> 
> Se ve que lo escribí mal al instalar gentoo 

 

No eres el único caso, creo que se trataba de un error tipográfico en el stage3-latest (sí, sí esa versión). El caso es que lo he visto en dos sistemas gentoo más en la misma linia; en parte ayuda a que la gente se mueva un poquito...

----------

## AnFe

Tuve que instalar gentoo este finde porque se me estropeó el disco duro y también encontré ese fallo cuando edité el fstab... Es problema del stage3-latest, sí.

Un saludo

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

>  *nachopro wrote:*   Esculapio! mil gracias... jaja, decía audo en lugar de auto... en la vida me iba a dar cuenta.
> 
> Se ve que lo escribí mal al instalar gentoo  
> 
> No eres el único caso, creo que se trataba de un error tipográfico en el stage3-latest (sí, sí esa versión). El caso es que lo he visto en dos sistemas gentoo más en la misma linia; en parte ayuda a que la gente se mueva un poquito...

 

Uno de los bugs mas tontos que haya visto... A mí tambien me pasó recientemente...  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## nachopro

Bue, me siento más tranquilo  :Very Happy: 

pensé que había sido yo... eso de instalar mi primer Gentoo a las 4AM no tenía buena pinta

----------

## nachopro

Al diablo con los programas para grabar cds/dvds

me pasé toda la noche instalando y desistalando  :Sad: 

graveman: error con los acentos

k3b: error con los acentos

brasero: es un error en sí mismo  :Razz:  ponía un archivo de 1 MB y me decía que excedía el DVD!!!

xfburn: no me dejaba grabar dvd

x-cd-roast: es más complicado que grabar mis datos en tarjetas perforadas!!

al final encontré este grancioso tutorial para grabar desde consola, les será muy útil  :Wink: 

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/creating-dvds.html

pd: no ensucien su lindo xfce con porquerías gnome ¬¬ o kde ¬¬

----------

## ekz

Ya decía que yo que no faltaban los más puristas   :Razz: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> Al diablo con los programas para grabar cds/dvds
> 
> me pasé toda la noche instalando y desistalando 
> 
> graveman: error con los acentos
> ...

 

¿A qué te refieres con "error en los acentos"? Intenta ser más específico si necesitas ayuda con estos programas.

Si los nombres de ficheros con caracteres no estándar se ven mal una vez grabados o no se pueden añadir, es porque has escogido alguna opción mal en lo que al sistema de archivos se refiere. Rock rigdge joliet debería funcionar, al menos para mi siempre lo ha hecho. Asegúrate de tener tu sistema bien configurado en lo que a locales se refiere.

 *Quote:*   

> pd: no ensucien su lindo xfce con porquerías gnome ¬¬ o kde ¬¬

 

Todo es cuestión de gustos. No calificaría de porquería a algo con una comunidad tan impresionante detrás, que trabajan por puro amor al arte. No uso ninguno de los dos escritorios mayoritarios (ni tampoco xfce, que por cierto no es *tan* ligero), pero aunque no sean de mi total agrado hay que mantener siempre la cordialidad y el respeto.

----------

## nachopro

graveman y k3b me hacían líos con la codificación de caracteres  :Sad: 

teóricamente estoy usando en_US y es_AR, ambos en iso-8859-1 y utf-8

al menos así está en el /etc/locale.gen

Lo de ensuciar un escritorio con cosas de otro no fue en modo ofensivo, no lo tomen así... era una broma

pero bueno, sinceramente prefiero el growisofs, es muy efectivo y simple. no requiere librerías externas y demases  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jkredd

no se peleen por las ventanas

si manejas Xfce como ventanas, tu razon haz de tener, no creo que sea por que pesa menos y seas del mundo light, me imagino que tu performance es algo bajo y requieres cosas ligeras para tener mayores recursos, si este es el caso no veo por que quieres instalar un GUI para quemar, utiliza conosola como tu exelente recomendacion hiciste, y desisntala todo programa GUI para quemar, esto con el fin de tener mas rapidez y mas espacio en el HD de tu ordenador

El otro caso es que estes en un servidor, para este caso no necesitas tener instalado ventanas a si evitas el peso , y lo puedes manejar desde otro ordenador con ssh y nano configuras lo que necesites y evitas estar corriendo hasta la maq. servidor a cada rato, si quieres estar haciendo backups del server, mismo caso que el anterior, utilizas konsola de ssh y puedes hacer crons para que a cierta hora y cierto dia de la semana la haga, aqui ya no depende la distro que uses, aqui ya es linux en su explendor

Si lo ke tienes es desktop y usas la ratita X, no hay problema, ni se te tiene por que juzgar, nada mas recuerda, que si quieres intalar una aplicacion te va a pedir ciertas librerias y de esas no te escapas, un ejemplo es mono y freemind que son programas que utilizan librerias de Java Sun JDK los desarrolladores de esto grandes y exelentes programas se basaron en estas y algunas librerias mas para su desarrollo y no se basaron en la ventanas que utilices es decir, si ves los requerimientos de instalacion te dice que librerias necesitas mas no que tipo de manejador de ventanas estes, lo mismo te paso kon K3b si no puedes quemar es por que no tienes los permisos como usuario normal.

En cuanto al problema de caracteres, son tus locales y esas las tienes que configurar tu,  ya sea cualquier opcion anterior que te menciono, en gentoo, todo lo configuras tu, hay documentacion oficial de gentoo asi como el wiki de gentoo.

No me queda mas que darte una coordial bienvendia a gentoo, y darte la siguiente recomendaciones

En gentoo, cuando acabas de instalarlo, su entorno es estandar de linux, es decir, instala lo necesario para el performance basico del ordenador, en este punto, y conforme a tus necesidades y recursos instalas lo que mas te convenga, no es lo mismo un server, un desktop, una lap, siendo el hilo principal para gentoo la conectividad a internet, ya que sin ella no tendras lo mas actual por parte de los desarrolladores de gentoo. como kernels y portages etc. la configuracion basica de linux va por tu cuenta, como idiomas, caracteres etc, gentoo no configura nada conforme a su filosofia

Lo que hacen y la filosofia de los desarrolladores de Ubuntu es la facilidad a los usuarios finales, por internet lei que la filosofia oculta es estar competitivo con windows y eso lo estan logrando a base de instalacion inmediata, y estabilidad del kernel, es decir instala un sin fin de librerias, y modulos de kernel comun, esto es para cuando quieres instalar un programa, se instale unicamente el programa, me di cuenta que ubuntu, cuando lo instalas detecta la placa base asi como el performance y elige por ti el tipo de kernel,  y no por esto lo hace ser malo, y no tenemos por que criticar a las otras distros, recordemos que las distros se basan en su filosfia de instalacion ya que al final del dia es linux y son similares a nuestro amado gentoo. Recordemos que mucha gente que viene de windows, llega mal acostumbrada a que un wizard lo haga por el, y si se encuentra en linux y descubre que hay que hacer cosas a mano y en consola se espanta, y es ahi donde triunfa la filosofia de ubuntu, ya que el usuario descubre que tiene wizarda, buen en linux es GUI o GTK 

Perdona a los colegas que se les olvida que alguna vez fuimos newbees en gentoo..... jajajaja no se enojen gentooza es broma

pero en nosotros esta el guiar a los newbees y no criticarlos

----------

